# What to do with truffle oil?



## Ruso (Aug 28, 2020)

I got two small bottles of truffle oil as a present. One black one white. What can this be used for?


----------



## tchan001 (Aug 28, 2020)

Most truffle oils are not made with truffles anymore. They are made of synthetic flavorings.









Your Truffle Oil Contains No Real Truffles - Tasting Table


It’s time to face the music: The truffle oil fries you’ve been paying a premium for aren’t actually that premium.




www.tastingtable.com





I'd use them as a present for someone else.


----------



## SeattleBen (Aug 28, 2020)

Anywhere you would want a truffle flavor. Taste them to make sure you like em, just like the above poster said, there’s rarely any truffle in them. Use sparingly, truffle gets up and runs away from everything else in a dish and next thing you know that’s all it tastes like.

Risotto is an easy place to start.


----------



## MarcelNL (Aug 28, 2020)

Use it on your bike? As previous poster said, most -if not all- truffle oil is synthetic, made from oil derivates. Unless it came from a reputable seller (Urbani and the likes) and says it's the real deal I'd not touch it as it overpowers any dish when using more than half a drop. Real truffle is hard to OD on  I can still vividly recall buying some fresh summer (I know) truffle when we vsited Urbani in Umbria and illegally cooking a simple paste with it while staying in a 7th Cent. Monastery.


----------



## daveb (Aug 28, 2020)

A catering trend last year was truffle oil flavored french fries. (Usually served to drunk people so they could tell themselves they were sober enough to drive. )

They didn't suck.


----------



## ian (Aug 28, 2020)

Yea, taste them once, then throw them in the trash. I’ve hated every dish with truffle oil that I’ve tasted, including truffle fries.


----------



## WildBoar (Aug 28, 2020)

A drop or two on a slice of pizza can be nice.


----------



## @ftermath (Aug 28, 2020)

SeattleBen said:


> Anywhere you would want a truffle flavor. Taste them to make sure you like em, just like the above poster said, there’s rarely any truffle in them. Use sparingly, truffle gets up and runs away from everything else in a dish and next thing you know that’s all it tastes like.
> 
> Risotto is an easy place to start.



+1 Great in risotto.


----------



## daveb (Aug 28, 2020)

Less is more.


----------



## Jaszer13 (Aug 28, 2020)

Truffle Parm fries are my go to favorite.


----------



## daveb (Aug 28, 2020)

You are Ricky!


----------



## juice (Aug 28, 2020)

Ruso said:


> I got two small bottles of truffle oil as a present. One black one white. What can this be used for?


You can use these on anything that really lacks a good solid gasoline flavour.


----------



## Ruso (Aug 28, 2020)

Thanks all for the replies. I guess I will try a bit here and there. I just checked the Ingredients and its basically olive oil with some truffle and artificial flavours.


----------



## btbyrd (Aug 30, 2020)

Pretty much the only thing I use it for is to flavor aioli. And perhaps the occasional mushroom risotto. But mixing it in with mayo and garlic (and a dash of MSG) makes a great dipping sauce for fried potato products. I always whip up a batch when I make triple cooked chips. But I do understand hatred of this ingredient. Like gasoline, the aromatics are extremely volatile and I can always smell when someone ordered truffle fries from across a restaurant. The same property makes it liable to overpower whatever dish it's used in.


----------



## erickso1 (Aug 30, 2020)

Guessing truffle salt falls into the same boat?


----------



## Michi (Aug 30, 2020)

erickso1 said:


> Guessing truffle salt falls into the same boat?


I don't think so. Truffle salt normally is just salt with bits of real truffle mixed in.


----------



## M1k3 (Aug 30, 2020)

erickso1 said:


> Guessing truffle salt falls into the same boat?


This is the best way to make truffle fries and chips without using fresh truffles.


----------



## naader (Sep 5, 2020)

Ruso said:


> I got two small bottles of truffle oil as a present. One black one white. What can this be used for?


Bin it lol.


----------



## naader (Sep 5, 2020)

erickso1 said:


> Guessing truffle salt falls into the same boat?


Nah that **** is usually alright.


----------



## RockyBasel (Sep 8, 2020)

I have had a bottle of truffle oil as a present to me that I have not used in 9 years. Yesterday I chucked it. Should have done it before. 

who knows how they made the truffle smell, could be all chemicals


----------



## MarcelNL (Sep 8, 2020)

usually it IS all chemicals, you should be able to get fresh truffles even more easy than I can being much closer to the region, Umbrie is a 'mere drive' away for you. Buying directly at Urbani or from local truffle hunters makes the trip worthwhile. Some years ago we paid a whopping 25 euro per 100g for really fresh summer truffle at the Urbani shop.


----------



## RockyBasel (Sep 8, 2020)

MarcelNL said:


> usually it IS all chemicals, you should be able to get fresh truffles even more easy than I can being much closer to the region, Umbrie is a 'mere drive' away for you. Buying directly at Urbani or from local truffle hunters makes the trip worthwhile. Some years ago we paid a whopping 25 euro per 100g for really fresh summer truffle at the Urbani shop.



oh, trust me, my location is optimal for truffles. Every winter, We drive down to Alba in Piedmont to “truffle out” on white truffles for a weekend of Barolo and truffles. They kinda go well together. 

It’s a 4.5 hour drive

I don’t know the area/shop referenced above though, will check it out.


----------



## MarcelNL (Sep 8, 2020)

Umbrie is what you'd hope Tuscany to be...less touristy and far more ancient and honest. Visit the area, buy porchetta at a local market and enjoy!


----------



## Tim Rowland (Sep 8, 2020)

A weekend of Barolo and truffles sounds like heaven to me.
Quite jealous.


----------



## RockyBasel (Sep 8, 2020)

MarcelNL said:


> Umbrie is what you'd hope Tuscany to be...less touristy and far more ancient and honest. Visit the area, buy porchetta at a local market and enjoy!



sounds exactly my kind of place - thanks - I will plan on doing so. Love Italy, drive down to Lake Como (3 hour drive) last weekend and loved it. Umbria will be better due to lack of tourists, and more authentic nature of the villages


----------



## MarcelNL (Sep 8, 2020)

You might also like some montefalco di sagrantino, some lentils from Castellucio, local porchetta on a weekmarket, I can highly recommend the Abbazie San Pietro in Valle for a stayover


----------



## RockyBasel (Sep 8, 2020)

I love montefalco - one called pagliaro by a small producer called Paolo Bea.

will definitely take you up in the recommendations- maybe in October or April next year


----------

